
How is it like to be a dev in Iran - rubinelli
https://shahinsorkh.ir/2019/07/20/how-is-it-like-to-be-a-dev-in-iran
======
duxup
>Even in US we can find certain domains which are blocked and cannot be
accessed like those which contain CP or wild anti-humanism contents.

What does that mean?

I don't know of any US "filtering" outside of legal action to take a site
offline.

And what is "wild anti-humanism contents."?

~~~
Mathnerd314
The FBI occasionally seizes websites, it's really a government action rather
than a (private) legal action:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/07/us/politics/backpage-
pros...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/07/us/politics/backpage-prostitution-
classified.html) [https://kotaku.com/fbi-seizes-15-ddos-for-hire-
websites-1831...](https://kotaku.com/fbi-seizes-15-ddos-for-hire-
websites-1831239141)

Seizures are not as bad as the ISP-level blocks like the UK or Australia or
China's firewall, but at this point a lot of semi-legitimate sites have
learned to avoid US-based domain registrars or TLDs because the US will take
them quite easily. For example sci-hub's .org got yanked after a court order.

